# Transfer Shows Back to TiVo?



## whboyd (Oct 24, 2016)

I have shows that I transferred from my TiVo unit to an iPad. Since then my TiVo unit had a disk failure and was replaced. I haven't had a chance to watch those transferred shows yet and I'm concerned that, if TiVo ever releases the claimed iOS app update and I install it, that I'll lose those shows. Is there any way to transfer those shows from my iPad back to my TiVo unit?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

whboyd said:


> I have shows that I transferred from my TiVo unit to an iPad. ... Is there any way to transfer those shows from my iPad back to my TiVo unit?


No.

(One could imagine a laborious and quality-degrading process involving AirPlay and video capture hardware/software, but there's no built-in way to return the shows back to the DVR.)


----------



## whboyd (Oct 24, 2016)

krkaufman said:


> No.
> 
> (One could imagine a laborious and quality-degrading process involving AirPlay and video capture hardware/software, but there's no built-in way to return the shows back to the DVR.)


Thanks anyway. It's too bad TiVo doesn't provide any sort of backup capability for DVR content.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

whboyd said:


> It's too bad TiVo doesn't provide any sort of backup capability for DVR content.


Well, had you offloaded the unprotected content to a PC, you'd be able to restore it to the TiVo (assuming it's not running the TE4 software). Though it's fair to say that *TiVo* doesn't really provide this capability, anymore.


----------



## whboyd (Oct 24, 2016)

TiVo used to provide a backup capability?

Is there any information about when the rewritten TiVo iOS app might be released? Until that happens I suppose my downloaded content is safe.


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

whboyd said:


> TiVo used to provide a backup capability?
> 
> Is there any information about when the rewritten TiVo iOS app might be released? Until that happens I suppose my downloaded content is safe.


make sure not to have automatic updates turned on for your iOS apps


----------



## whboyd (Oct 24, 2016)

pfiagra said:


> make sure not to have automatic updates turned on for your iOS apps


I have automatic updates turned off. But it's too easy to hit the "Update All" button out of habit.


----------

